# Cheese as bait for Bream???



## Ferret (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi All

I heard a guy talking about catching Bream on 'cheese'.

Anyone have any details? Type of cheese? Mixed with other stuff?

Cheers
John


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

I have used cheese in a dough bait I made mine by mixing white bread with cheese (any) chop or grate cheese mix with bread and squeeze into balls on the hook, it works fine it isnt my first choice bait but when camping and other bait has become scarce it is what i use.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

John can produce good fish mate

Saw bream to 4lb many years ago from a deep hole during a big fresh in the Hawkesbury River...bait was slices of cheese and and garlic clove, put on in layers like a shaslick until the hook was filled, and at the time outfished fresh mullet gut.

Have also caught bream on any of the processed meats like devon and garlic sausage as well while on subject of weird bait


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Have heard the same thing - but we saw a bloke a year or so ago that was catching good bream on green peas - that was the first time I've heard of that.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Dodge said:


> Have also caught bream on any of the processed meats like devon


Hey Dodge - don't you mean fritz? :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

fisher said:


> Hey Dodge - don't you mean fritz? :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Don't think we've debated thick sausage on the forum before.

I would have sat quietly if you said Luncheon in lieu of Devon, but not Fritz [thats Pork Fritz]...we can move onto Windsors and Salamis, but I would like to up the ante mate, and move to the big time question :wink:

The little red sausages...are they Cheerios, or Cocktail Frankfurts....now there is a real issue to resolve :lol:


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

Lazybugger said:


> Dodge said:
> 
> 
> > The little red sausages...are they Cheerios, or Cocktail Frankfurts....now there is a real issue to resolve :lol:
> ...


weiners 8)


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

fisher said:


> Have heard the same thing - but we saw a bloke a year or so ago that was catching good bream on green peas - that was the first time I've heard of that.


I have heard of green peas being a good bait for KG Whiting - apparently they resemble the green head portion of some sort of invertebrate that whiting (and possibly bream too) like to eat. I was told that the green part of the creature is all that pokes out of the sand, and the fish swim along and bite the heads off.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Geez another secret of mine out in the open.

I have been using cheddar cheese cut into small cubes as bait for bream for years, the big ems luv the stuff. 

Chicken too. If I use bait for fishing ever this is all I use chicken and cheese, they even like both at the same time on the hook.

But keep it quite please :shock:

Cheers


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I've said it before, and I'll say it again!
Cheddar in summer, Gruyere in winter, as old Mr Seagul said one day down at Balmoral.

I guess the stronger Gruyere gets 'em going in the cold.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Have used cheese for after dark bream fishing for years. Cheddar Stays on the hook well. 
Another top bream bait is raw chicken breast cut in to strips and placed in a bag of ground parmesan cheese for a day or two. So the chicken takes on the smell of the cheese. I don't know if its true but I have heard of people using cheese for natives like Cod. 
Talking of strange baits. I was told back in the day (when our sewage outfalls were spewing out right from the rocks), At places like the Murk in Sydney corn kernels were a top bait :shock: :lol:

Cheers

Anthony


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

camel said:


> I don't know if its true but I have heard of people using cheese for natives like Cod.


That one's definately true, the theory is that the cheese swarms with freshwater shrimp, and the cod comes in and swallows the lot, cheese and shrimp. Apparently the cheese isn't good for the cod (clogs them up) so using cheese as cod bait is somewhat frowned upon.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

camel said:


> At places like the Murk in Sydney corn kernels were a top bait :shock: :lol:
> 
> Anthony


Just make sure you take the bloody cans with [email protected]!!

I hate walking miles into the bush down by a lake to find carp fisho's have left cans of corn kernels everywhere, not to mention half a doz. bloody rotting carp on the bank!!!


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

I was told it was because corn comes out the human digestive system relatively intact :lol: .


----------



## DaveJ (Apr 7, 2007)

G'day Anthony  
Ah ha. The old chicken marinated with parmesan trick :lol: seriously though, it works a treat. I usually add a little crushed garlic to the mix as well. Only disadvantage is it does attract alot of rubbish.


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes it does work, had'nt heard of garlic or parmesan & chook before, got great results behind the local 
dairy co-op. Have used cotton balls with flour & water, dough mix stays on hook longer.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

i have used left over hot chips and vegemite sandwich before... got some good bream on them!


----------



## Ferret (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi All

Thanks for the info.

I'll give it a try in the Brunswick boat harbor when the rain stops and the water clears a little.

I'll post the results.

Cheers
John


----------



## Sanman (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi all
I went through a phase of using raw chicken strips in parmesan (cheap grated stuff you would be embarrassed buying in a shop!). Works really well on bream and have caught plenty of flathead as well. I suppose it's nice and soft, but also stays on the hook well and looks much like soft plastic or prawn or little fish to a flathead, at least.

I've recently had great results with prawns, peeled prawns and whitebait, so went off the chicken, but I'll give the old chicken breast/permesan combo a go soon.

Cheers
Sanman


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Sanman said:


> but I'll give the old chicken breast/permesan combo a go soon.


Try thigh meat as its tougher than the breast meat and gives an improved performance


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Squidder said:


> camel said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if its true but I have heard of people using cheese for natives like Cod.
> ...


Maybe roll the cheese in metamucil before sending it down?


----------

